# Put java.exe in PATHs? What!?



## SappyDanMan (Aug 15, 2010)

So im trying to play a game and every time i try to play it, something that looks like command prompt opens up with a couple of lines of command but closes literally less than a second later. The README states "If a command line window opens and immediately closes when running minecraft.bat, make sure java.exe is in your PATH environment variable."

What does this mean? What do i do?


----------



## SappyDanMan (Aug 15, 2010)

Is there not a single soul who can help me?


----------



## SappyDanMan (Aug 15, 2010)

Still no help? Oh Well.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

you could try to install java manually 

http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

thats the only idea i have on this havent heard about it before being a problem


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi SappyDanMan, and welcome to TSF.

In future, please allow up to 72 hours before bumping your post. It is not realistic to expect a response on a global forum within 3 hours.

To add java.exe to your PATH environment variable, this is what you need to do:

First, locate the java.exe file, which should be here: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\. Then, go to Control Panel, and select System -> Advanced System Settings. Under the Advanced tab, there is a button called Environment Variables. Click that, and in the second list locate the Path variable. Select it and click Edit. Check that java is not already listed, and if not, add it to the front, with a semicolon after it:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe;

Then click OK -> OK -> OK. Done - java.exe has been added to your Path environment variable.


----------

